# remote coding cpc with kiwi-tech



## robbiechristina (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of this co. kiwi-tech for coding at home jobs?


----------



## oxnena (Jul 15, 2009)

Great company to work for.  My supervisor is very friendly and helpful when needed.  Working with the company for about two months now.


----------



## robbiechristina (Sep 3, 2009)

*kiwi-tek question*

How might I be able to get on? I have my CPC


----------



## mistygirl (Sep 3, 2009)

*Kiwi-Tech Opportunities available*

I am a CPC, have been coding anesthesia/pain management for 15 years, looking for a remote coding position.   Have been coding remotely for 8 years.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------

